# Question About the Black Speach



## 1stvermont (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't remember where I read it but I vaguely remember Christoph Tolkien being interviewed about the LOTR movies and he said he disliked the representation of the black speech in the movies. I think he said it should have sounded more Turkish but because of PC they changed it. Does anyone know if this is so?


----------



## grendel (Aug 11, 2021)

Turkish? Not sure I get that connection. They should have made it sound like Klingon.


----------



## Elthir (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm aware of the Le Monde interview, and an earlier public statement regarding the lawsuit against
New Line Cinema. And I believe (as in, I do not doubt that it is true, considering the source)
Christopher Tolkien commented on Jackson's Fellowship, but that was a private exchange
with Carl Hostetter (the source that such an exchange took place).

Anyway, again, that's all I'm aware of at least. Doesn't mean there isn't more 🐾


----------

